# • swell.gr • Chevrolet Captiva Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone.

During the 2 first months of 2013, mostly big in size cars tend to cross our doors and one of last week's project was no exception.
This time it was an SUV, a nice metallic Black Chevrolet Captiva.




























These pictures show how the car was at day one.









































































So before any machine began, all surfaces were clayed and the measured with PTG.














































As there was no time to waste, machine polishing started immediately

Some 50-50 shots from the process





































Having our camera set in one position, here are some before/after shots






























































































Menzerna SF4000 as stated before is our favorite finessing polish so again, after the whole Captiva was corrected, we gave the final boost to car's reflections working with a polishing pad. Before LSP, we had an IPA wipe down










As the car would be protected with Zaino's Line of products, we gave a good base for the sealant by prepping the surfaces with Zaino ZAIO. Then it was time for the well-known Zaino Z-3 in 3 layers with the help of ZFX. Between the layers we misted some Z-6 to boost the blink factor even more!
The final wipe was done with Zaino's Grand Finale, Z-8.

The tires were dressed with Z-16 and the wheels were sealed with Z-2 also. The glasses were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass, the trims were treated with AutoFinesse Revive and finally wheel arches and the front mesh were dressed with FinishKare FK#108
The exhaust tips were polished/protected with BriteMax Metal Twins.

We hope the following pictures do the outcome of the process some justice:
































































Under Sunlight






















































































































Thank you for reading another thread of ours. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Top work as always.


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

always a pleasure reading up on your work


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great transformation mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish..great job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Great work on a big car mate.. Cracking finish as usual..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks sharp :thumb:.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mike, the gold flake pop looks awesome under the light


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant job Mike! :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done mate...i always enjoy your works...


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice job


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## westy turbo (Mar 5, 2013)

What a great car! detailing and tuning.....unique...


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work


----------

